# FSA BB30 cranks



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not sure if Cannondale cross license to FSA to make these Si version cranks.

http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=279


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

BB30 being an open standard, anybody who wants to can make compatible cranks.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*call me stupid*



zamboni said:


> Not sure if Cannondale cross license to FSA to make these Si version cranks.
> 
> http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=279


 Is the Si BB considered to be BB30?( are they the same thing?)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes they were the same spec and FSA offered triple version.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep. Same thing.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a recent article on BB30.

Double click on the link !


----------

